# links on my tumblr opening in new windows :(



## joshdave (Jun 24, 2012)

hi so Im having trouble with my tumblr page http://inkspillage.tumblr.com/

with the help of this forum I managed to get the image logo on the left to link back to the home page but every time the viewer clicks the image it opens the link in a new window. I want it to open on the same page if at all possible.

So I guess I'll post the image link section of the code

*





*

and all the other code in another box


----------



## joshdave (Jun 24, 2012)

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

{Title}

{blockescription}

{/blockescription}

{blockermalinkPage}

{/blockermalinkPage}



{block:IfHeaderImage}

{/block:IfHeaderImage}

{block:IfNotHeaderImage}

*





*

{/block:IfNotHeaderImage}

{blockescription}

{Description}

{/blockescription}




{block:HasPages}
{blockages}
{Label}{/blockages}
{/block:HasPages}

{block:IfResumeLink}
Resume
{block:IfResumeLink}

{block:IfBlogLink}
Blog
{block:IfBlogLink}

{block:IfEmailAddress}
Contact
{block:IfEmailAddress}


{block:IndexPage}

{/block:IndexPage}

{blockosts}

{blockhoto}

{block:IndexPage}










{Caption}
#

{/block:IndexPage}

{blockermalinkPage}





{block:Caption}
{Caption}
{/block:Caption}

{block:HasTags}
Tags: 
{block:Tags}{Tag} 
{/block:Tags}

 {/block:HasTags}
{blockermalinkPagination}

{block:NextPost}
Previous Project
{/block:NextPost}
{blockreviousPost}
Next Project
{/blockreviousPost}

{/blockermalinkPagination}

{/blockermalinkPage}

{/blockhoto}

{blockhotoset}
{block:IndexPage}

{/block:IndexPage}

{blockermalinkPage}

{/blockermalinkPage}

{block:IndexPage}

{blockhotos}








{/blockhotos}

{Caption}
#

{/block:IndexPage}

{blockermalinkPage}

{blockhotos}




{Caption}

{/blockhotos}

{block:Caption}
{Caption}
{/block:Caption}

{block:HasTags}
Tags: 
{block:Tags}{Tag} 
{/block:Tags}

{/block:HasTags}
{blockermalinkPagination}

{block:NextPost}
Previous Project
{/block:NextPost}
{blockreviousPost}
Next Project
{/blockreviousPost}

{/blockermalinkPagination}

{/blockermalinkPage}

{/blockhotoset}

{block:Video}

{block:IndexPage}

{Video-250}

{Caption}
#

{/block:IndexPage}

{blockermalinkPage}

{Video-500}

{block:Caption}
{Caption}
{/block:Caption}

{block:HasTags}
Tags: 
{block:Tags}{Tag} 
{/block:Tags}

{/block:HasTags}

{blockermalinkPagination}

{block:NextPost}
Previous Project
{/block:NextPost}

{blockreviousPost}
Next Project
{/blockreviousPost}

{/blockermalinkPagination}

{/blockermalinkPage}

{/block:Video}

{/blockosts}

{blockermalinkPage}
{blockosts}
{block:Text}

{block:Title}

*{Title}*

{/block:Title}

{Body}

{/block:Text}
{/blockosts}
{/blockermalinkPage}

Home • Archive • RSS • hasaportfolio theme by matt mcinerney


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

It's the _target="_blank"_ that's your problem... If you have to specify a target, setting it to "_self" will open in the same window.

Danny


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

Danny is correct, simple fix, if this solved the problem click the "mark solved" at the top of the page


----------

